# RIP Basil



## Zazzy (Apr 20, 2018)

My friend’s rat passed away late yesterday night. She was 2 years old and started refusing to eat her regular food. So, my friend started feeding her meat baby food but she only lived a few more days. It was just her time to go. I never got to meet Basil but, from what I was told, she was a good rat. She knew her name and was a sweetheart. I drew a picture of her in her honor. Rest in piece. May you eat all the yogies you want over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

what a wonderful memorial you've made. sleep tight basil


----------



## theratpack (Oct 5, 2018)

Another L for the rat community  I'm so sorry for your loss. I know he's up there in rat heaven. Basil you will be missed.


----------



## fourbabyratties (Oct 23, 2018)

So sad. It's so heartbreaking to hear someone losing one of their precious ratties. I love the picture you drew, it's really sweet. R.I.P. Basil!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

What a sweet memoriam for Basil  RIP the poor baby :'(


----------

